

How Natural Selection 2 Was Saved (And Made) By Fans - moultano
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/11/03/how-natural-selection-2-was-saved-and-made-by-fans/

======
siaukia
Hindsight for a castratrophic news for
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4786514> , there’s still hope for indie
game maker to emerge from development hell, but given with luck, and patience,
really one devoted team behind you.

